# Cracked rafter



## LillyRoofer (Dec 16, 2015)

Recently installed shingles and vents. The rafter is cracked. Could this be caused by the shingle/vent installation or were the cracks present before?

This is at the peak of the house


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Either the crack was already there, or was caused by dropping a bundle on the ridge.


----------



## saferoofing (Dec 16, 2015)

My guess is that it was there before.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2016)

From the photos (it looks as though you have oak, (strong wood)). The crack is of little to no concern. I would be more concerned about having a stick built home. Look up the definition of a "stick built" home, depending on the size and the pitch, that could really be an issue. You, at the very least, need to install some gusset plates because I dont care how strong the wood is, without the correct support it means absolutely nothing, and I'm sure you switched from 3 Tab (significantly lighter in weight) to architectural(significantly higher in weight.) you need to call the closest 84 Lumber and have a structural engineer from the truss company they use come out and look at it for you. It will be a free estimate, and most likely the salesman from 84 can tell you if the roof was installed properly.


----------



## yawsee (Nov 28, 2015)

Probably there before. Better brace it though so that is doesn't get bigger over time and cause any grief in the near future


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

Before attempting a repair, the cracked rafter should be restored to its proper position. Much like a physician sets a broken bone, you will need to “set” the broken rafter by using a 2×4 board.


----------

